# Welche IDE, die GUIs gestalten kann, ohne externe Lagerung?



## Beetle (29. Jun 2011)

Ich habe mal eine einfache Frage:
Welche Entwicklungsumgebung nutzt ihr eigentlich?
Gibt es eine IDE mit der man die Frames und deren Inhalte so gestalten kann die nicht extern gelagert werden?

Denn ich suche eine die die Gestaltung der IDE als Quellcode in der Class zur Verfügung stellt.

Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/8-welche-ide-bevorzugt.html

was du jetzt genau suchst verstehe ich nicht :bahnhof:


----------



## stulleman (29. Jun 2011)

Ich habe es zwar auch nicht richtig verstanden, aber Netbeans ist sehr einfach um GUIs zu erstellen.
Sonst benutze ich aber eher Eclipse!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Jun 2011)

Installing WindowBuilder Pro - Google Java Developer Tools - Google Code


----------



## schlingel (29. Jun 2011)

In Netbeans bekommst du echte Klassen für die Swing-Forms. Wie es für Web-Toolkits u. für SWT aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

In der Java-Welt ist es eher unüblich Oberflächen zusammenzuklicken.


----------



## Beetle (30. Jun 2011)

Netbeans habe ich versucht zu bekommen da lande ich aber bei Oracle und soll eine Telefonnummer anrufen. 

Also habe ich mir wieder mal Eclipse geholt und Dank dem Hinweis von Tomate_Salate habe ich genau das gefunden was ich suchte! :toll: Danke Tomate!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jun 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, auf welche Seite es dich verschlagen hat...
Hier ist der Vollständigkeit halber der Gegenbeweis: http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
Kein Oracle, keine Telefonnummer weit und breit... :bahnhof:


----------

